# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πουλιά σε καραντίνα

## survivor

Ειναι αληθεια πως οταν παρουμε εναν καινουργιο παπαγαλο πρεπει να τον εχουμε μονο για καμια σαρανταρια μερες?

----------


## jk21

*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...B9%CF%8E%CE%BD

θα βρεις και πολλα αλλα χρησιμα αρθρα για την υγεια των πουλιων

----------


## survivor

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!Κριμα γιατι τοσο καιρο τα εβαζα μαζι...

----------


## lagreco69

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!Κριμα γιατι τοσο καιρο τα εβαζα μαζι...



Τουλαχιστον Γιωργο εσυ το εκανες εν αγνοια σου!! πολλοι ομως το γνωριζουν 
και παρολα αυτα δεν τηρουν την διαδικασια της καραντινας!! με πολλες φορες τα δυσαρεστα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## survivor

Σας ευχαριστω!!!Πιστευω πως θα διαλεξω το σωστο και θα κανω το σωστο γιαυτα !!!! Το σαββατο θα το παρω :Happy:

----------

